# Weisse Flecken auf der Grafikkarte



## Craze-ger (2. Juli 2011)

Als ich mein neues Mainboard verbaute und alles aussernandernahm, sah ich dass "weisse flecken bzw ablagerungen" auf meiner ENGTX480 sind, man kann das zeug sogar mit den Fingernägeln wegkratzen, was ich aber nur an der ecke gemacht habe.

Ich habe alles überprüft ob was ausläuft usw, aber die weissen flecken kann ich mir nicht erklären, in vielen foren wird ja von "rost" geredet , aber auf den bildern sah das anderst aus.

Sie ist ca 1jahr+ alt und der aquagraphgtx wurde nach 2 monaten Verbaut. Sie wurde nicht übertaktet oder überhitzt.

Hier 2 bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juli 2011)

waren die Vorher auchschon da?


----------



## Craze-ger (2. Juli 2011)

Nein, die sind in den letzten 6 monaten "aufgetaucht"  bzw seitdem hab ich nichtsmehr verändert ausser ne soundkarte reinzustecken, die keine weissen flecken hat!


----------



## R@ven (2. Juli 2011)

Bei meinen Gtx 480 haben sich auch diese Flecken gebildet und ich habe keinen Wasserkühler verbaut. Ich glaube diese treten immer nach einiger Zeit auf aber wo des Zeug herkommt weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht sind an den Lötstellen Magnetfelder die Staub anziehen.


----------



## ATB (3. Juli 2011)

Als Elektroniker kann ich da mal meinen Senf zugeben. 

Auf einer Neuen Platine wird man nicht viel sehen, weil sich da noch kein Staub auf der Platine befindet. Die Hersteller neigen leider dazu ihre Produkte nicht vernünftig vom Lötflussmitel zu befreien. Da -der Fachmann nennt es Flux- ziehmlich klebrig ist sammelt sich da natürlich besonders der Feinstaub. Ich selbst habe auf der Rückseite meines MoBo auch richtig weiße Schlieren davon. Wenn du das wegmachen willst bau die Karte aus und reinige sie mit Isopropanol. Dann sollten diese Flecken verschwinden.


----------



## Dark_angel (3. Juli 2011)

@*DerMarodeur*
Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Craze-ger (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Lösung, Cramolin 4021411 ISOPROPANOL 200 ml im Conrad Online Shop bestellt !


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juli 2011)

Feuerzeugbenzin/Reinigungsbenzin für 90cent ausm aldi häts auch getan


----------



## X Broster (4. Juli 2011)

Um die Lötstellen auf meiner Xonar DX finden sich bei genauerer Betrachtung auch Flecken.

Danke für die Auskunft DerMarodeur, wenn man bssl. reibt, wird die Stelle klebrig. Ich lasse die Karte lieber unbeandelt, kann nur schlimmer werden bei den ganzen Mofsets und Chips.


----------



## Chris_1982 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich war auch mal ganz verrückt nach Wakü..hatte eine der teuersten die es damals gab..

doch als schon nach dem zusammenbauen Wasser aus dem Schlauch kam der über der Grafikkarte saß kam fing ich an mir sorgen zu machen..

bzw bei der Konfig waren auch ab und an die Dichtungsringe an den Tüllen verzogen, nach einiger Zeit war nichts mehr los im AGB..man schrieb mir 

nur noch das Luft im System sei, ich habs nie herausbekommen bis ich dann auch mit übertaktung laufend Bluescreens bekam schon im Windows.

Hab die ganze Wakü damals in einzelteilen wieder verkauft, und seitdem hab ich mit sowas nichts mehr zu tun..

Es gibt mitlerweile so schöne CPU Luftkühler und Grafikkarten im Eigendisign ich Persönlich würde mich nie mehr von sowas ablenken lassen..

Bei manchen die das wirklich können und genau wissen was sie machen sieht es bestimmt ganz nett aus..

Aber nachdem was ich damals für einen Rotz damit erlebt habe würde ich nie wieder sowas kaufen was eh kaum vorteile bringt.

Und man sich nur sorgen macht weil Wasser durch das System läuft.

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2011)

Hey jetzt weiß ich endlich warum das bei meiner Evga GTX460 auch so komisch ausschaut
Aber da mir das aussehen nicht so wichtig ist isses mir eigentlich egal


----------



## schachi08 (6. Juli 2011)

@chris_1982
Und was hat das bitte schön mit den weißen Flecken auf der Grafikkarte zu tun?


----------



## Chris_1982 (6. Juli 2011)

Wiso fragst du das ist doch wasser was da raus kam oder nicht?


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Inno Protect gibt solche Flecken!


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du damals beim Zusammenbauen deiner WaKü so genau gelesen hast wie die Erklärung des Phänomens in diesem Thread wundert mich der beschämende Ausgang deiner WaKü-Gehversuche nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## Chris_1982 (6. Juli 2011)

Jaja und ich bin auch raus hier für immer.

und ich möchte auch keine Weiteren Nachrichten mehr von irgentwelchen leuten mehr bekommen


----------



## ATB (6. Juli 2011)

Noch eine Info: Isopropanol wird von Uns (meine Firma) ausschließlich zum reinigen von Elektronik genommen, da es das einzige ist, dass keine chemischen Veränderung auf der Elektronik hevorruft. (Korrosion der Lötstellen, Platine angegriffen)

Ich persönlich wäre mit Feuerzeigbenzin und Spiritus sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juli 2011)

@ Malkolm

Und ausserdem habe ich mich damals über die Wakü informiert was ich da kaufen kann..ich hab in meinem Leben schon so viele Systeme zusammengebaut..

also stelle es bitte nicht so hin als hätte ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> @ Malkolm
> 
> Und ausserdem habe ich mich damals über die Wakü informiert was ich da kaufen kann..ich hab in meinem Leben schon so viele Systeme zusammengebaut..
> 
> also stelle es bitte nicht so hin als hätte ich keine Ahnung.


 
Welche Anschlüsse hattest du damals?  Weil bei solchen TÜLLN mit überwurfmutter is faktisch Wasseraustritt ausgeschlossn ^^
http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/6425_0.jpg


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

@razzor1984
Don't feed the troll


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juli 2011)

schachi08 schrieb:


> @razzor1984
> Don't feed the troll


 
deine beleidigungen kannst du für dich behalten


----------



## Gast XXXXX (12. Juli 2011)

Wieso Beleidigung? Ich kann da nur zustimmen. Weil du deine Wakü nicht richtig zusammenbaust, ist das alles schlecht? 

Auserdem hat dein Post absolut nichts mit dem Thema zutun...

Geh doch in ein anderes Forum un such streit, vieleicht hat da ein anderer Troll für dich Zeit 

@ DerMarodeur

Thx für die info


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juli 2011)

Was denn für streit ich habe absolut niemanden beleidigt.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juli 2011)

Schachi08 bitte sachlich bleibn  - Chris hat seinen Standpunkt klargelegt und aus ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

Vote for Close der OT hat ja nu absolut nichts mehr mit dem Thema zutun. Beleidigen bzw. Pushen könnt Ihr euch im TS oder per PN.

@Topic.:

Ich hab mir das Zeug auch ma bestellt mal sehen ob mein MoBo wieder vernüftig ausschaut


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

Mein Posting war nicht als Beleidigung gedacht.

 Das Thema war ursprünglich "Weisse Flecken auf der Grafikkarte" und  Chris_1982 lamentiert darüber, dass er auch mal eine Wasserkühlung  gehabt hat - "eine der damals teuersten" und dass sie undicht war, etc.  und dass sie "eh kaum Vorteile bringt". Was hat das mit dem  ursprünglichen Thema zu tun? Wenn ich derartige Behauptungen loslasse,  muss ich auch Kritik ertragen können.

Ich poste auch keinen Beitrag in einem PKW-Forum und lasse mich über die  Nachteile von Autos aus oder behaupte, dass mit der Bahn fahren eh  besser ist.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (12. Juli 2011)

schachi08 schrieb:


> Mein Posting war nicht als Beleidigung gedacht.
> 
> Das Thema war ursprünglich "Weisse Flecken auf der Grafikkarte" und  Chris_1982 lamentiert darüber, dass er auch mal eine Wasserkühlung  gehabt hat - "eine der damals teuersten" und dass sie undicht war, etc.  und dass sie "eh kaum Vorteile bringt". Was hat das mit dem  ursprünglichen Thema zu tun? Wenn ich derartige Behauptungen loslasse,  muss ich auch Kritik ertragen können.
> 
> Ich poste auch keinen Beitrag in einem PKW-Forum und lasse mich über die  Nachteile von Autos aus oder behaupte, dass mit der Bahn fahren eh  besser ist.


 
Genau das


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juli 2011)

mein posting sollte ledigtlich dazu gedacht sein was man alles so mit Wakü falsch machen kann..und ich deswegen aus eigener Erfahrung von sowas lieber abrate meine Meinung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

Wenns nach Erfahrungen aller Menschen ginge, dürfte man garnix mehr haben. 
Schau mal die Bewertungen im netzt an es gibt immer welche die mit irgendwas schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder einfach nur pech hatten oder ihr können überfordert hatt. 
Manche meinen dann auch sie müssten deswegen das Produkt verteufeln und es breittreten wie schlecht es doch ist auch da wo es keinen Interessiert. zB. Krittik an Wakü im Waküforum.


----------

